

Linux Beats Mac Dramatically In Humble Bundle Total Payments - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/linux-beats-mac-dramatically-in-humble-bundle-total-payments/

======
armored_mammal
Probably people buying from their Android devices being counted under the
'Linux' flag?

~~~
dottrap
Sounds reasonable. And with that, it's hard to extrapolate useful and fair
conclusions. Since Humble Bundle purchases can't work towards iOS unlike
Android, that ignores a huge market segment.

